

Craft Beer, Delivered to Your Office - LukaszB
https://www.deskbeers.com/

======
bruce_one
Love the idea :-D Unfortunately not in Aus yet...

I know at our office the receptionist primarily does the drink ordering, but
isn't so interested in beer... So pitching it at businesses is great idea to
my mind :-)

It might be too costly... But some kind of sample pack might be a good idea as
a way to get buy in from others in the office?

